# Tocadisco Akords stereo ruso



## usatorres (Dic 8, 2013)

Amigos, tengo un tocadisco ruso Akords, alguien tiene los planos de este para poder repararlo? Gracias. ...


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 8, 2013)

seguro es igual al mio!!!!


----------



## kadirkma (Ago 30, 2021)

Espero que esta información te sea de utilidad


----------



## malesi (Ago 30, 2021)

kadirkma dijo:


> Espero que esta información te sea de utilidad


A lo mejor lo vendió, Hace 5 años que no entra al foro


----------

